# Londinium 1 variants



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

@thecatlinux


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> @thecatlinux


Think he is after a latest version one, this will be a late model version 1


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

What is the difference between this version and the newer ones?


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Is it? Got push panels, what's changed since?

photos look nice would buy it myself if I dindn't already own one


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

cant see the photos where I am


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Place to discuss the above rather than the sales thread.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Opps sorry

anyway think the one in the for sale thread must be early mk2 seems to have everthing but white pressure gauge, and it's a left hand steamer, (£100 upgrade I believe)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Seen the photos, it is indeed an early v2


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes, it's early v2 (black pressure gauge). Left steam was £100. And also I replaced the old steam wand with the new.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Really nice looking example


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Really nice looking example


come on make him an offer, you know you want to


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

If it was in the UK i would be jumping in the van , given me something to think about ,


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

don't think too long dude


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Would be nice to get this , so wish it was in UK so I could check it out , from the pictures though it looks in really good condition


----------

